# Just scored boys!!!



## Alm200 (Apr 5, 2013)

Got a 3416h sovreign with a completely rebuilt rearend and brand new nos 16hp cast iron briggs


----------



## Alm200 (Apr 5, 2013)

Am willing to trade it for another garden tractor


----------

